# Ceviche!



## sashae (Apr 29, 2011)

This was my first attempt at ceviche, and I'm ecstatic as to how it turned out. Scallops, shrimp and grouper with red onion, cilantro, hot pepper and chickpeas. Anyone have any recommendations as to good ceviche combinations?


----------



## ecchef (Apr 29, 2011)

Not sure about the chick peas, but it looks damn good! What's your acid? 
Sometimes I use thinly sliced octopus or even conch when I can get it. And for heat I think scotch bonnets are hard to beat.


----------



## sashae (Apr 29, 2011)

I know the chickpeas are a bit different, I've seen them used in Costa Rican variations of ceviche, and I liked the shape (echoing the more traditional Peruvian toasted corn kernels). Going to keep experimenting, though!

I used roughly a cup and a half of fresh lime juice and marinated the seafood separately for about an hour (until the scallops and fish went opaque, and the shrimp pink) and then combined and rested for 30 minutes. Totally delicious.


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 29, 2011)

Fresh conch is fantastic. I'm going to have to try chickpeas in my next one...


----------



## chazmtb (Apr 29, 2011)

Were your scallops previously frozen, or fresh. Man, that looks really great! I can go for some now, because the weather here in Florida is getting hotttt!


----------



## sashae (Apr 29, 2011)

The scallops were fresh, wild Atlantic scallops. Unbelievably sweet and fantastic. I cut them down to about the size of a bay scallop to make them even in size with the shrimp pieces.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 29, 2011)

Do an avocado mousse underneath it. Avocado, sour cream, extra virgin olive oil, lime juice, kosher salt, white pepper. Puree till smooth and pass through a chinois. Check the seasoning and acid tt. About 1/2 cup of the mousse down on the plate/bowl/glass, place the ceviche on top, garnish with something crispy like a fried parsnip chip or fried salsify ribbon or maybe maldon salt flake and serve.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 1, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> Do an avocado mousse underneath it. Avocado, sour cream, extra virgin olive oil, lime juice, kosher salt, white pepper. Puree till smooth and pass through a chinois. Check the seasoning and acid tt. About 1/2 cup of the mousse down on the plate/bowl/glass, place the ceviche on top, garnish with something crispy like a fried parsnip chip or fried salsify ribbon or maybe maldon salt flake and serve.



Wow...yeah that sounds delicious.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (May 2, 2011)

ThEoRy said:


> Do an avocado mousse underneath it. Avocado, sour cream, extra virgin olive oil, lime juice, kosher salt, white pepper. Puree till smooth and pass through a chinois. Check the seasoning and acid tt. About 1/2 cup of the mousse down on the plate/bowl/glass, place the ceviche on top, garnish with something crispy like a fried parsnip chip or fried salsify ribbon or maybe maldon salt flake and serve.


 Parsnip chips, eh? That sounds like a very cool idea!


----------



## 9mmbhp (May 2, 2011)

Amon-Rukh said:


> Parsnip chips, eh? That sounds like a very cool idea!


 
Any root vegetable works well. Yucca, sweet potato, beets.

Ever had taro chips? They're good with hawaiian style tuna ceviche (poke).

Here's an interesting spin: tartare in taro tacos.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 2, 2011)

Lotus root chips are fun too.


----------



## StephanFowler (May 3, 2011)

I drool

that is all.

I may just have to got to the farmers market this weekend for some fresh fish, :Ooooh::Ooooh:


----------



## El Pescador (May 3, 2011)

I can't wait for the summer. Lomi and poki. 

Pesky


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 4, 2011)

I've done lotus root chips; they have a great astringent quality... 

I just ran a wahoo and pomegranate ceviche on micro popcorn cakes last night...


----------

